

Recursive search in Google Maps - naelshawwa
http://elshawwa.blogspot.com/2009/04/recursive-search-in-google-maps-why-is.html
Google Maps is not just for looking up directions and "coffee". It gets more interesting when you can use it for some sort of business intelligence experiments with Google's location data. Let me know what you think.
======
kqueue
This feature exists for a long time now.

~~~
naelshawwa
yeah, I bloggged about it last year, but thought of sharing on this community
since I only joined recently. Even last year it seemed like it existed for a
while. Did you find other interesting use cases of exploring their location
data? I'd like to see some way of doing some sort of location analytics based
on all the places they already have on there.

